# Okaloosa Island Pier



## JPowell7575 (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone fished here lately? I'm coming down to Ft. Walton Saturday for a week, and on top of catching shark in Pensacola I'm gonna catch something from the pier. I've already talked to a few people on this site, and I'm pretty sure I've got a night trip scheduled in Pensacola saturday night, as long as they're still game. I want to go Saturday so that I can come back to Ft. Walton and apply everything I learned and maybe catch some right behind the condo. That would rock. So anyways, any word/advice on the pier?


----------



## daqq (Jun 3, 2008)

Last Sunday, kings were hitting pretty good in the afternoon. Spanish were coming through pretty good, too.


----------



## JPowell7575 (Aug 4, 2009)

Good deal man, thanks. I'll be sure to report to everyone what I catch/see caught when I get down there. The place I'm staying is 200 yards from the pier, so I'll be spending a LOT of time there. Is the best bet to catch kings from the pier live bait or fresh cut bait?


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have had 10 times the success usinglive..... Should be able to catch some out there.


----------



## JPowell7575 (Aug 4, 2009)

Good deal, thanks for the help. Is there a particular bait better than the other, or is it just kindda throw on whatever you catch? What I'm getting at, is there a point where you're better off using frozen cigar minnows than you are some oddball live bait? Is there a way to catch cigar minnows?


----------



## JRAIII (Apr 17, 2009)

As far as bait goes, most people use cigar minnows on the pier. I believe most cigs are gone this time of year...I haven't seen any cought lately. You can buy dead cigs at the pier though.


----------



## JPowell7575 (Aug 4, 2009)

So right now, I've got one person telling me to use dead cigar minnows, and another telling me to use anything live. Anyone else care to chime in?


----------



## robertyb (Oct 15, 2007)

Live LYs and Herring are doing pretty well. Baby bonita make a GREAT live bait also as do small hardtails. Dead cigarsusually do pretty well too. Every day is different, sometimes they want live and other times they prefer dead.


----------



## FishAddict (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is my personal preference on mack baits in order, best to worst. Live cigs, Live Herring, Dead cigs, Dead Herring, LY's, Hardtails. Seems like in areas where there aren't many cigs LY's work better. Typically there are cigs around Okaloosa. Early in the AM (dawn)bait can be hard to catch so take some with youor be prepared to buy some popsicles at the pier and then later catch some live baitwith a gold hook rig. In the afternoons live cigscan bevery hard to come by.


----------

